
Ask HN: Books to read to become a better C programmer on modern hardware - monkey26
I write mostly C and realize there is a lot I don&#x27;t know about how the underlying hardware deals with the code - cache comes up a lot.<p>What are some references that can help me get a better grasp on topics like this, with respect to modern hardware?
======
CalChris
Hennessy and Patterson, _Computer Organization and Design_ and definitely NOT
_Computer Architecture_. CA is a great book and I'm partial to the 4th edition
but CA is not for you. COAD is for you.

There is an ARM edition of COAD but there isn't an edition for x86. If you
could wait for the next edition of the ARM book, it would be good since the
1st was evidently rushed. Read chapters 1, 5 and 6 but spend a lot of time on
chapter 5, _Large and Fast: Exploiting Memory Hierarchy_.

------
tjalfi
You could do a lot worse than reading all of the references on
[https://danluu.com/new-cpu-features/](https://danluu.com/new-cpu-features/).

